# Nvidia Grafikkarte verschwunden Medion Akoya P7818



## Gandalf der blaue (29. August 2013)

Hallo,
wie der Titel schon sagt finde ich die Grafikkarte des Laptops nichts mehr. Eingebaut ist eine GT 730m. Weder unter Windows 7 noch Windows 8 funktionieren der Treiber von Medion selbst oder der von der Nvidia-Seite, im Gerätemanager wird mir auch nur die Intelgrafik angezeigt, und auch Aida und Everest zeigen nur die Intel-Graka an. 
Im Gerätemanager habe ich noch unter "andere Geräte" einen 3D-Videocontroller mit einem gelben Ausrufezeichen, ich nehme an das der was damit zu tun hat. Allerdings bekomme ich für das Gerät keinen passenden Treiber, habe schon alles von der Medionseite durch und sowohl deinstallieren mit anschließendem Neustart als auch "Treibersoftware aktualisieren" hat nichts gebracht. Bin inzwischen echt am verzweifeln, hat jemand noch einen Vorschlag wie ich da ran gehen könnte?

mfg


----------



## Abductee (29. August 2013)

Hast du die Grafiktreiber von Intel schon installiert?
Ohne die kannst du auch keine Nvidiatreiber installieren.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. August 2013)

> Im Gerätemanager habe ich noch unter "andere Geräte" einen 3D-Videocontroller mit einem gelben Ausrufezeichen


Das ist die GT730.
Erläutere uns welchen Treiber du versucht hast, hast du sicher eine Mobile Version des Treibers versucht oder von den Desktops ?


----------



## Gandalf der blaue (29. August 2013)

Ja, der Inteltreiber installiert, direkt nach dem Chipsatztreiber.

War schon der für die 730m, ne Desktop Gt 730 gibt es ja noch nicht, zumindest geht die Leiste bei Nvidia nur bis Gtx 760 runter.


----------



## treasurex (29. August 2013)

Ist eventuell der dedizierte Grafikchip im BIOS deaktiviert? D.h. Nvidia Optimus? So nutzt dein Akoya nur noch die iGPU - und die GeForce würde nicht richtig bzw. gar nicht erkannt werden.


----------



## Gandalf der blaue (29. August 2013)

Ich habe im Bios schonmal rumgeguckt und nichts gefunden was in die Richtung geht, gab größtenteils nur die Bootoptionen, Security und ein bisschen Zeug von Intel wie Hyperthreading und smart Response. Kann aber auch sein dass ich die Option nicht gefunden habe. Es handelt sich beim Bios um Aptio Setup Utility 2.15.1229, falls sich wer damit auskennt. 
Grundsätzlich habe ich im Bios aber auch nicht viel gemacht außer die Bootreihenfolge zu ändern.

mfg


----------



## Laptophasser (29. August 2013)

Gandalf der blaue schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie der Titel schon sagt finde ich die Grafikkarte des Laptops nichts mehr. Eingebaut ist eine GT 730m. Weder unter Windows 7 noch Windows 8 funktionieren der Treiber von Medion selbst oder der von der Nvidia-Seite, im Gerätemanager wird mir auch nur die Intelgrafik angezeigt, und auch Aida und Everest zeigen nur die Intel-Graka an.
> Im Gerätemanager habe ich noch unter "andere Geräte" einen 3D-Videocontroller mit einem gelben Ausrufezeichen, ich nehme an das der was damit zu tun hat. Allerdings bekomme ich für das Gerät keinen passenden Treiber, habe schon alles von der Medionseite durch und sowohl deinstallieren mit anschließendem Neustart als auch "Treibersoftware aktualisieren" hat nichts gebracht. Bin inzwischen echt am verzweifeln, hat jemand noch einen Vorschlag wie ich da ran gehen könnte?
> 
> mfg



Sowas passiert  bei  Laptops  gern mal. 
Kann zwei Gründe haben :
1. Mainboard
2. Gpu 
Die Gpu ist es nur falls du schon vorher Probleme mit der Temperatur hattest.
Das selbe hatte ich nämlich diesen Monat 
Mfg


----------



## Gandalf der blaue (29. August 2013)

Das würde mich doch wundern, habe den Laptop erst am Dienstag gekauft, ist zwar B-Ware, aber das wäre doch schon recht krass 
Ich weiß leider auch nicht mehr, ob die Grafikkarte funktioniert hat als ich den Laptop ausgepackt hatte. Ich war so erschlagen von dem extrem vollgemüllten Windows 8 dass der erste Reflex der Griff zur Windows 7 CD war. Dann dachte ich erst, es würde an Windows 7 liegen, dass die Graka nicht mehr gefunden wird, aber nachdem ich mit der "Recovery DVD" die dem Laptop beilag(reine Windows 8 Installations DVD) Windows 8 wieder installiert hatte, ging es auch nicht.

mfg


----------



## Laptophasser (30. August 2013)

Würds an deiner Stelle einfach mal einschicken. 
Wüsste nicht  was du sonst noch so  machen könntest...


----------



## GastLoggi (6. September 2013)

Hallo Gandalf der blaue,

ich weiß nun nicht, ob du schon eine Lösung gefunden hast. Ich habe mir ebenfalls ein Laptop von Medion gekauft. Es war auch ein P7818. Wichtiger ist allerdings die MD-Nummer. Mit dieser suchst du dir auf der Medion-Seite die Treiber raus. Es kann sein, dass mit der ersten Eingabe der MD-Numer nichts gefunden werden kann. Dann gib in der Volltextsuche, welche sich automatisch öffnet die MD-Nummer noch einmal ein. Vielleicht hast du ja noch den "Recover"-Ordner von der Festplatte. Installiere die dort enthaltenen Treiber für die IntelGrafik und dann den Treiber für die NVidiaGrafik. Die dort enthaltenen Treiber sollten auch für Win7 gültig sein. Wenn du den Grafikkartentreiber von der Intel-Seite installiert hast, kann es sein, dass die NVidia Grafikkarte zwar erkannt wird allerdings schaltet die NVidia Optimus Technologie nicht automatisch zwischen den beiden Grafikchips um. Unter Windows 8 bietet dir das Windowsupdate noch eine Aktualisierung des Grafikkartentreibers an, diese kannst du ohne bedenken installieren. Seit der Installation dieser Treiber läuft mein Laptop ohne Probleme.

Viel Erfolg


----------

